

Mitro team password manager - zimbatm
https://www.mitro.co

======
zimbatm
There are individual password managers our there (PassPack, LastPass,
1Password, ...) but they don't work very well with teams. I feel like sharing
passwords by group is a better solution (which Mitro does). Obviously the real
solution is to have SSO on all the services but it's not always possible.

EDIT: That being said, I would rather have access to the source and host the
service myself. You can't get much more sensible than having all your company
passwords stored in a third-party.

